# Fall Turkey Hunt Maps



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Anybody seen them? I know they are going to sell tags in about 1 month, you'd think they would have them out before they sell tags. Don't think I'm going to buy one, but if they have an area that isn't too far and I know where there are turkeys, I may give it a try.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Northern:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/public/details_boundary.php?boundary_id=727

Southern:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/public/details_boundary.php?boundary_id=728

I'm tempted to get one of those.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

As with most things, it is setup for the landowners. Looks like all Northern Utah is on private land so unless you know a landowner, there will be no hunting.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

How many permits are being made available this fall?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

hawglips said:


> How many permits are being made available this fall?


It is around 200-220 for each unit.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

I heard that the northern region fall hunt allocated all available permits by 8:05 this morning. :-o

Who got a tag?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Hammernhonkers and I got southern tags. We are both going to try to fill the tags with 28ga TSS loads. We'll see if I can find a turkey and get it done. I'll bet a dozen doughnuts that next year there is a draw.

Hal,

Anyone in your family get a tag?


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

I got my tag southern


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

toasty said:


> Hammernhonkers and I got southern tags. We are both going to try to fill the tags with 28ga TSS loads.






toasty said:


> We'll see if I can find a turkey and get it done. I'll bet a dozen doughnuts that next year there is a draw.
> 
> Hal,
> 
> Anyone in your family get a tag?


My brother got a southern tag. He's the only one....


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

hawglips said:


> I heard that the northern region fall hunt allocated all available permits by 8:05 this morning. :-o
> 
> Who got a tag?


Not me...

I logged on at ~8:15 and couldn't believe they were gone that fast.

Oh well. Since I already have a swan tag and doe antelope tag, I'll probably be able to keep busy this fall anyway.


----------



## honker_slayer (Oct 24, 2010)

The Division of Wildlife Resources has split Utah into five regions. The hunt will happen only in specific areas in the Northern and Southern regions.
[*]Board members approved 73 permits for the Northern Region and 220 permits for the Southern Region. The hunt in the Northern Region runs Nov. 1-Dec. 31. In the Southern Region, the hunt runs Nov. 1-Jan. 15.[*]Starting Sept. 18, permits for the hunt will be available on a first-come, first-served basis. You can buy a permit at wildlife.utah.gov. Permits will also be available at DWR offices and from more than 300 hunting license agents across Utah.
Permits go on sale at 8 a.m


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Why do they always have to cut out the places that I intend to hunt by a few hundred yards?


----------



## whitepd01 (Aug 26, 2014)

I got a permit for myself and my 3 boys!!! Can't wait for this hunt! I was online typing frantically.... I can't believe the division did these over the counter.
I think I'm going to try to harvest one with my crossbow.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

whitepd01 said:


> I got a permit for myself and my 3 boys!!! Can't wait for this hunt! I was online typing frantically.... I can't believe the division did these over the counter.
> I think I'm going to try to harvest one with my crossbow.


I hope they keep it OTC but I doubt next year it will be.


----------

